
“My-Side Bias” Makes It Difficult to See the Logic in Arguments We Disagree With - brahmwg
https://digest.bps.org.uk/2018/10/09/my-side-bias-makes-it-difficult-for-us-to-see-the-logic-in-arguments-we-disagree-with/
======
blacksqr
Also, water wet.

